# How far do you put a cigar in your mouth (hopefully this won't get X rated)?



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

I was looking at a post about how people hold a cigar in their mouth, but I was curious about how people actually draw on a cigar. I have been just putting it in my lips in front of my teeth. Do others go back further or put your tongue on it to get more flavor? Hope that makes sense. And if this is the wrong forum, please move.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

The tip only as I do not want to get pregnant. LOL. I cannot say I have ever paid much attention but no more than is necessary would be my answer.


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm kinda newb, but for me it depends on the ring gauge. If it's a big fat one, over 54, then I won't hold it in my lips, and therefore only put a little in my mouth not past the teeth. If it's a little thinner, I might hold it deeper in, so my teeth hold it. Just my two cents.


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

Whatever feels comfortable would be my answer...


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

I go all the way home with my cigar, seems as if you barely hitting 1st base.


----------



## Eric_H (Apr 4, 2012)

I would also say whatever is most comfortable. I try to avoid getting saliva on the end of the cigar, that's my only ground rule.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

;3604452 said:


> . If it's a big fat one, over 54, then I won't hold it in my lips, and therefore only put a little in my mouth not past the teeth. If it's a little thinner, I might hold it deeper in, so my teeth hold it. Just my two cents.


I don't know if it is the beers but this is kinda weird! :shocked:

Eric does a little saliva clogg it from the smoke comming through?
I do slobber on my a little just from biting on it an have not really notice a diffrence. but i have not totally slobed on it so it is completly soaked.


----------



## False Cast (May 28, 2012)

A lot depends on what I'm doing and whether or not I'm willing to gnaw on the cap of the cigar. If I'm fishing I generally stick with a smaller ring gauge so I can hold it in my teeth (cap probably behind the canine) and have both hands available for making poor casts and failing to set the hook on fish.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

:spit:

If anyone replies with "deep throat", I'm running the other direction mg:

Not far for me. In front of the teeth, or perhaps just barely between the teeth. 

But I don't bite 

:drum:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> The tip only as I do not want to get pregnant. LOL. I cannot say I have ever paid much attention but no more than is necessary would be my answer.


The whole thing, backwards and lit!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> The whole thing, backwards and lit!


Your doing it wrong methinks and you may need to put a "wrapper" on it. ound:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Well at least it's an original question, To answer It differs when just taking puffs very little when holding in ones mouth without hands about 1/2 to 3/4 an inch. LOL


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

This thread is so ridiculous that I got to laughing while reading the posts and didn't even noticed I had started to burn through part of the band on my cigar. Just ask John as he witnessed it in Vherf just now lol.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Well at least it's an original question, To answer It differs when just taking puffs very little when holding in ones mouth without hands about 1/2 to 3/4 an inch. LOL


Look ma, no hands! Quite a trick, smelvis! Lol


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Does anyone swallow the smoke or are we a bunch of spitters?


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

It always starts as just the tip, but you know how it goes.......
i get into it and next thing you know its all the way in and i got my finger in the ash.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BurnOne said:


> It always starts as just the tip, but you know how it goes.......
> i get into it and next thing you know its all the way in and i got my finger in the ash.


Just ONE finger in the ash? I usually end up 5 knuckles deep!


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hmmmmmm.... yeah I think Im just gonna leave this thread alone. Very funny though!


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

primetime76 said:


> Just ONE finger in the ash? I usually end up 5 knuckles deep!


I have been smoking a lot of coronas and lanceros, they are tight!


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

BurnOne said:


> It always starts as just the tip, but you know how it goes.......
> i get into it and next thing you know its all the way in and i got my finger in the ash.


haha...finger in the ash...I believe we have a winner!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I can't believe we are having a discussion on this. :lol:


----------



## Luvmyrz (Mar 24, 2012)

Let's play a little game I call "just the tip", just to see how it feels.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Wallbright said:


> This thread is so ridiculous that I got to laughing while reading the posts and didn't even noticed I had started to burn through part of the band on my cigar. Just ask John as he witnessed it in Vherf just now lol.


Vherf @ 6:45am?! You guys ARE crazy!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

BurnOne said:


> It always starts as just the tip, but you know how it goes.......
> i get into it and next thing you know its all the way in and i got my finger in the ash.


Don't forget to cup the balls :biglaugh:



smokin3000gt said:


> Vherf @ 6:45am?! You guys ARE crazy!


Lol. I was thinking that exact same thing. Damn drunks!

Ok. To answer the question. I never thought about it but probably enought to be able to bite the elbow if I wanted to. Unless I'm nubbing it. Then it's however much to not burn my lips.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Also I think the answer to the OP's question depends on how much you've had to drink.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

this thread requires a sticky! Hahaha.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Do you guys prefer them clipped or not?


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

clipped, i heard its cleaner if its clipped


----------



## sleepyguy5757 (May 29, 2012)

No hands


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Some of ya'll make a 6 x 60 look like a 3 x 60?


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

If it is getting sticky don't you think we ought to wrap this one up. This thread is absurd.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: sticky :lol:


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

BurnOne said:


> clipped, i heard its cleaner if its clipped


I thought it was cleaner if you left the head mostly intact. I thought there was only supposed to be a small hole so that you can suck on it?


----------



## Carts (May 12, 2012)

This thread went nowhere real fast :lol:


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

Well I see my work here is done. Lol. Seriously though, I got some helpful input, some not so helpful, albeit humorous. So thanks everyone!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bump ound:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I've seen Dan put it ALL the way in his mouth. If you know what I mean.


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

I think I'll just put this thread down and step away....

Ah heck, I can't. But to be serious for a minute, with torpedoes that have a tighter draw, I will bite it just enough to ease the draw. 

Maybe I shoulda quit while I was ahead...

Doc


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

About 40% or so.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Draepheus said:


> About 40% or so.


Due to a slight mathematical miscalculation, a typo, and some horrendous misinterpretation, I retract my previous statement. That is not what I meant to state.


----------



## Danosbybey (Aug 18, 2012)

OMG Now that's funny.


sleepyguy5757 said:


> No hands
> 
> View attachment 38888


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Draepheus said:


> About 40% or so.


Ha! So with a Churchill you take about 3 inches?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Ha! So with a Churchill you take about 3 inches?


That is a lot of stick in the mouth! Maybe a follow up question for this particular BOTL...is the mouth the only oriface that you stick your cigars into? ound:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Do not know how I missed this very entertaining thread!

I clamp my cigar in my tooth, they usually look box pressed by the time I get to the nub.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> I clamp my cigar in my tooth


Your "tooth" huh?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I actually bite it with the teeth on the side. Recon I look a bit like this.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

huskers said:


>


^^ What you think you look like ^^










^^ What you probably look like ^^


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> ^^ What you think you look like ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, actually no.............

ME............................. VVVVVVVVVV


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

delete


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Ha! So with a Churchill you take about 3 inches?


Laugh it up nerfherder.


----------



## Tumadre99 (Sep 20, 2012)

Draepheus said:


> About 40% or so.





David_ESM said:


> Ha! So with a Churchill you take about 3 inches?


:jaw:
HAHA ound:


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

ever how much it takes so I can hole it on a side of my mouth or directly in the front. Directly in the front the cigar is not parallel to the ground, has a droop. But it's mine, I bought, I paid for it, and I like it.

Now, I'm certainly not one that opens the mouth and shows all teeth in place and holds the stick by just teeth - kinda like a fly trap if you will well, not me. Even a 54rg I keep mouth closed.

Then sometime I may have anywhere from an inch to 3 to 4 inches holing inside my jaw. I like a cigar's taste, the physical taste of the parts its made of and .......I guess from also.

This OP may get us all thrown off the site.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Draepheus said:


> Due to a slight mathematical miscalculation, a typo, and some horrendous misinterpretation, I retract my previous statement. That is not what I meant to state.


^^^^^


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

What once is said can never be unsaid.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> What once is said can never be unsaid.


Well too bad the government allows retraction to be considered legal.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Does this look like the government? This is Puff. Check out the things learned in puff chat and v herf thread. You are always held accountable for what you say, even out of context.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Does this look like the government? This is Puff. Check out the things learned in puff chat and v herf thread. You are always held accountable for what you say, even out of context.


I may need to retract that thread then..


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have been chomping on my smokes since Sandy has been visiting the coast near the swamps. It is almost to windy, 80° with the RH changing from mid 70's to upper 80's and back on a not so regular basis.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Draepheus said:


> About 40% or so.





Draepheus said:


> Due to a slight mathematical miscalculation, a typo, and some horrendous misinterpretation, I retract my previous statement. That is not what I meant to state.


I am guessing what you meant to say is that your insertion equation is 40% x cream % squared


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

hogjaw said:


> ever how much it takes so I can hole it on a side of my mouth or directly in the front. Directly in the front the cigar is not parallel to the ground, has a droop. But it's mine, I bought, I paid for it, and I like it.
> 
> Now, I'm certainly not one that opens the mouth and shows all teeth in place and holds the stick by just teeth - kinda like a fly trap if you will well, not me. Even a 54rg I keep mouth closed.
> 
> ...


I am fairly certain that the OP isn't the one that took it down this path...he may have insinuated as such, but we took it there. And 3-4 inches, huh? That is a lot of stick! ound:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

hogjaw said:


> Directly in the front the cigar is not parallel to the ground, has a droop. But it's mine, I bought, I paid for it, and I like it.
> 
> Then sometime I may have anywhere from an inch to 3 to 4 inches holing inside my jaw. I like a cigar's taste, the physical taste of the parts its made of and .......I guess from also.


they make little blue pills to fix the droop.

#2... step aside Dragon, we have a new boss in town that goes 4". With that kind of depth you are probably starting a robusto with a nubber tool.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> With that kind of depth you are probably starting a robusto with a nubber tool.


ound:


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

Johnpaul said:


> I am guessing what you meant to say is that your insertion equation is 40% x cream % squared


You owe me a new keyboard, there is now coffee all over mine from sudden explosive laughter


----------



## ATCarp (Sep 24, 2012)

This whole thread...... just.......the comments all deserve a +1:bounce:


----------

